# Dimmer digital, Explicacion



## luigi2304 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tengo el siguiente circuito, llamado dimmer digital, lo pueden ver en esta pagina:

http://rincondedorado.iespana.es/micuenta/room/dimmer.htm

tambien lo tengo anexo en el tema.

Estoy trabajando en el y me parece un buen circuito pero al momento en que lo simulo en circuit maker no me dan las graficas en el osciloscopio, ademas de los dos archivos les mando la imagen de mi simulacion para que lo chequen y me digan si estan bien los valores que les asigne de voltaje Vcc (yo puse 12 v). Tambien si estan bien los valores del zener, yo le puse de 5.1 v

Otra pregunta, talvez no se donde se mide realmente con el osciloscopio, talvez si me pudieran dar una explicacion de donde se mide para lograr esas graficas o si se debe al valor de los potenciometros.

Les agradeceria sus comentarios


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2008)

Las graficas pueden no coincidir por que dependen del valor digital de las resistencias que le pongas a la entrada de U2... mas bien para verificarlo tienes que poner todas en cero y ver que el moc no se encienda.. posteriormente todas en 1 y el moc deberia quedarse completamente encendido... con valores intermedios el moc va a conducir proporcionalmente segun el valor en las resistencias...


----------



## ing_njospina (Sep 9, 2009)

yo se que este foro es muy viejo,pero ahora yo tengo las mismas dudas, finalmente como lo resolviste?


----------

